# Angebot Norwegen SET Abu GT 30 Rute / Penn Multirolle statt 149,95€ jetzt nur 74,95€



## am-angelsport (16. April 2010)

Hallo      Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot

​ *Norwegen  Kombo SET*​ *ABU  Garcia GT 30 Bootsrute / Meeresrute
*​ *1,80m  / 30 lbs *​ *+  *​ *Penn  Multirolle  209 LH Level Wind
*​ *Neu & OVP      *​* 
jetzt zum Hammerpreis


*​ statt    149,95€ jetzt nur für kurze zeit 
für unglaubliche 74,95€
 


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....e_p7382_x2.htm






















​ ​ 



http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....e_p7382_x2.htm​ 
nur 74,95 €-​
​ 
bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten      Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

